# Wait for a 2013 Cruze Diesel or buy a 2012 Cruze LTZ now?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd go for the 2012. You can get 0% financing on it right now on a 48 month loan, and the dealers are going to be getting desperate to get rid of them soon to make room for 2013 inventory. The diesel will also be a 1st year model. If we've learned anything, it's that one should wait at least a year for any potential bugs to get worked out before buying one. The Diesel is also expected to carry a price premium, and to my knowledge, shouldn't be available for purchase until mid way through 2013.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Diesel, diesel, diesel.

Compare the specs, economically and performance. The decision should be easy based on those two.

Plus the MyLink, updated touchscreen dash, among other changes they made for 13's.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd go for the 2012. You can get 0% financing on it right now on a 48 month loan, and the dealers are going to be getting desperate to get rid of them soon to make room for 2013 inventory. The diesel will also be a 1st year model. If we've learned anything, it's that one should wait at least a year for any potential bugs to get worked out before buying one. The Diesel is also expected to carry a price premium, and to my knowledge, shouldn't be available for purchase until mid way through 2013.


Very true, but the 1.7/2.0T-D is nothing new for GM. IIRC, its been overseas for a couple years now.

One would assume the 'kinks' are worked out by now?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2012 LTZ. Remember, a bird in hand is better than a bird in bush. We don't know for a fact that the Cruze Diesels are going to get better MPG, or, for that matter, that they will even exist in 2013 in North America. GM has claimed both, but until they are in production we won't know for sure.

Plus, as XR said, Chevy is offering 0% on the 2012s right now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Very true, but the 1.7/2.0T-D is nothing new for GM. IIRC, its been overseas for a couple years now.
> 
> One would assume the 'kinks' are worked out by now?


One would assume, but we've been wrong before...

The diesel is one thing I'd take a chance on more than a gas motor, I'll say that much. Opel has a lot of experience with diesels. 



obermd said:


> 2012 LTZ. Remember, a bird in hand is better than a bird in bush. We don't know for a fact that the Cruze Diesels are going to get better MPG, or, for that matter, that they will even exist in 2013 in North America. GM has claimed both, but until they are in production we won't know for sure.
> 
> Plus, as XR said, Chevy is offering 0% on the 2012s right now.


We also don't know how much more expensive the diesels will be...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

From what I read on GMInsideNews.. The Eco-D is projected to start around $23.5k.

http://www.gminsidenews.com/forums/...3-515-estimated-production-start-2q13-112182/


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> From what I read on GMInsideNews.. The Eco-D is projected to start around $23.5k.
> 
> 2013 Chevy Cruze Diesel To Start At $23,515? Estimated Production Start 2Q13


I hope diesel-equipped Cruzes will be available for less than that. That's a bit of a hard pill to swallow over an Eco that comes in at nearly $4k cheaper.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I hope diesel-equipped Cruzes will be available for less than that. That's a bit of a hard pill to swallow over an Eco that comes in at nearly $4k cheaper.


I actually didn't think it was too bad. $23k is what I paid out the door for my RS. The engine is projected to have TWICE the torque, the horsepower of a tuned 1.4T, and and a highway mpg value of a very impressive 56.  I'd buy one, absolutely.

Especially if gas prices continue to rise and the price of premium becomes more than diesel alone.

And, just imagine if the EPA estimates are under-rated like our current Cruzen. And imagine what Vince at Trifecta could stur up on a tune for the Diesel.

If he could, say, get a tuned Diesel to 200whp, 300wtq, and even tweak a few values to get 60 in MPG, and sell the tune for $400 even. Would you pay almost $24k for that? I would, lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I hope diesel-equipped Cruzes will be available for less than that. That's a bit of a hard pill to swallow over an Eco that comes in at nearly $4k cheaper.


Especially when the European Cruze Diesels are getting 56 MPG Imperial, which works out to right about the same as the gasoline North American Cruze ECO MT.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

obermd said:


> 56 MPG* Imperial*


Ahh fudgesicles... ... Me = :idiot:.

Imperial... 56 mpg imperial. Not 56mpg US. 

All this time......


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Diesel in a $24k car is looking like a recipe for disaster. All the common-rail and emissions junk is making the new VW TDI's not the most reliable, and expensive to fix when they break. I see no reason why GM's diesel will be any different. That being said, the more expensive diesels seem to be doing better. 

I want to be proven wrong. We'll see. Until I am, though, I'd get the 2012 LTZ.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*2012 Cruze* is here *NOW*...*today!
*
*2013 ECO-D* Cruze _won't_ be *HERE* until first of *2Q-2013*..._*6* months from now_.

...and, which sounds more *±exciting *to YOU?:

*2013 *with new & exciting problems that nobody's ever seen or found (yet)?

*2012* with old & known problems that have been found, worked on, and (usually) resolved?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I say the 2013 diesel! New problems new adventures!

Hoping me and my Cruze are still here to read the posts barring any engine fires!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Hopefully, only your _"...*pipe* dreams..." _go up in smoke, not your *Cruze* (wink,wink).


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I would get the diesel probably. Diesels hold value much better with mileage. Your fuel economy will be much better as well. The LTZ is a great car, but if you can wait to have the option to choose, I would. The diesel is just a much better long term option. I could see one owning a diesel for 15 years


----------



## motorman (Sep 26, 2010)

my son has a 2011 eco with 6 speed manual and on trips on the interstates driving at 65/75 MPH he get 47 MPG so how much better will a diesel do ???


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

The potential diesel in the Cruze in what first drew me to the car. Had I not wanted to make a move before winter, I may have waited it out. But the more I thought about it, it would be somewhat new technology (even if brought directly from overseas) that could have lots of problems, it could be only available in certain trim levels (like a no-leather Eco), and it could carry a hefty price tag. All of those factors pushed me to just go with the current one which I really grew to like the looks of. I have literally loved every second of it.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

ECO mt Now! Common rail not the only issue. DPF cleaning cycle,.urea injection, diesel is $.50 higher. Long term TCOM etc.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

DrVette said:


> ECO mt Now! Common rail not the only issue. DPF cleaning cycle,.urea injection, diesel is $.50 higher. Long term TCOM etc.


Don't forget even if the diesel cruze is a couple thousand more the engine is built to withstand much higher compression & will outlast a gas cruze engine 10 fold. That that means the total cost per mile is lower since you will be driving well beyond the point you have no car payment. Any extra maintenance cost are more than offset considering you will need an entire engine replaced in a gas cruze in half the miles. 

56.5mpg imperial is 47mpg US(projected MPG for the diesel), 5mpg better than the eco manual. If 5mpg isn't worth it then you should have bought a 1LT at 38mpg & saved even more money.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Another thing to remember with these small blown diesels is you can choose how to drive them.

With all the torque available from down low, you can leap off the line and clear the other lanes before they're half-way across the intersection - I regularly piss-off the ute-boys with their V8 slush-boxes, sure, once they get moving, they pass me, but it costs them money!

You can flick them down a couple of cogs when you are in traffic, and flash past the idiots who just *can't* quite do the speed limit.

Or, you can drive them nice and lightly, get excellent economy, and _still_ hammer the loud pedal when you need/want to!

Mine is averaging 7.2l/100km (do the maths yourselves, you lazy buggers!), and I don't try and drive economically, I just set the cruise control, and over-ride it as necessary... (I spend a lot of time at 80km/h on my day-to-day stuff, but before that I take the sSWMBO to school, and that's usually a crawl, most of the way is speed-limited to 40km/h because there are a lot of schools in the area. Not that you could get up to speed, any speed, anyway!)

I know, from watching the instant, that if I didn't like to use the engine and gearbox, I could sit around 6.5 or lower without too much effort, but the Cruze is just so much *fun* to drive!

Now, having said that, in Oz there is *no real differential in price between distillate and petroleum.*

It appears that in some places in the USA someone is making a nice little extra profit on diesel, so, do your sums before you decide, either way!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

From the numbers I've read on the Holden website ... the "down under" diesel version is rated at 6.7 liters per 100 kilometers, while the "petrol Eco" version is rated at 6.6 liters per 100 kilometers. I don't know about you, but the extra torque the car puts out isn't worth the premium price of the car and higher fuel prices ... not to mention the newer, more restrictive emissions regulations on diesels in America! I'll stick with my gas burnin Eco until they make a diesel that gets me over 50 mpg on the highway!


----------

